# Proceeding to PhD level studies



## Formerly At Enmity (Feb 10, 2007)

Like many of the board members, I wish to attend Seminary when my time at the University of Memphis is complete. I try to keep in eye on threads in this forum, however, I have a question that I would like answered. Some have touched on this, but I would like a more direct answer from you guys!


If you attend a non-accredited Seminary such as GPTS, JUST HOW DIFFICULT WOULD IT BE TO GO TO ANOTHER SEMINARY SUCH AS RTS OR WTS AND GET A PhD?

Any info would be great!


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 10, 2007)

With a theological seminary, especially Reformed in orientation, it shouldn't be that hard. I wrestled with this question as I contemplated going to GPTS.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Feb 10, 2007)

What was your PRIMARY reason for choosing RTS?


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 10, 2007)

Formerly At Enmity said:


> Like many of the board members, I wish to attend Seminary when my time at the University of Memphis is complete. I try to keep in eye on threads in this forum, however, I have a question that I would like answered. Some have touched on this, but I would like a more direct answer from you guys!
> 
> 
> If you attend a non-accredited Seminary such as GPTS, JUST HOW DIFFICULT WOULD IT BE TO GO TO ANOTHER SEMINARY SUCH AS RTS OR WTS AND GET A PhD?
> ...



I thought the big problem with accreditation was concerning going the secular route for a PhD? It would seem odd that RTS would hold going to Greenville against someone.

CT


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Feb 10, 2007)

ChristianTrader said:


> I thought the big problem with accreditation was concerning going the secular route for a PhD? It would seem odd that RTS would hold going to Greenville against someone.
> 
> CT




I'm sure your correct...I was just checking.....Schools can be goofy sometimes.


----------



## crhoades (Feb 10, 2007)

The only safe thing to do is contact the admissions dept. at WTS and RTS and ask them directly.


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 10, 2007)

crhoades said:


> The only safe thing to do is contact the admissions dept. at WTS and RTS and ask them directly.



Right, you don't want to be lured by grandoise and vague promises of what somebody thought somebody told them about a school that could be the one you are talking about.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Feb 10, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> Right, you don't want to be lured by grandoise and vague promises of what somebody thought somebody told them about a school that could be the one you are talking about.




ah, yes, that would be wise wouldn't it?
thanks for the input!


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 10, 2007)

did you get my PM?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 10, 2007)

I checked around thoroughly after contemplating Whitefield's program.

As Reformed seminaries go, there isn't a problem, that I am aware of, that they would not tranfer credits or allow it.

If you wanted to go to Oxford, they wouldn't, but not a Reformed Seminary.

You will, though, take a hit on the "job" situation.

1) If you hold to the WCF (REALLY hold to it) jobs are going to be LIMITED out there.
2) If you are TR, then you really with have a great problem finidng a job in the PhD field.

The DEGREE itself is worth its weight in gold. I am a testimony to having grown and been sanctified through my Ph.D. studies. Christ is dearer to me as a result. It looks "good" on a resume, but its not going to get you a job unless its AT the school you went to, or in the smae "realm."

In other words, RTS (any exstension), won't be calling me anytime soon to offer me a position. I don't qualify unless I've been to either Cambridge or Oxford. And that's straight from one of my former mentors and a current professor at RTS.

So think about what you want to do ahead of time and make sure you get GOOD counsel before you go off and regret things later.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Feb 10, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> did you get my PM?




Got it! I responded as well..


----------

